# Alum update



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

as of 12 pm (noon) below the dam the water is flowing and above the sidewalk with a lot of people fishing....I didn't see anything caught but I didn't stay long observing either....above the dam water is dirty,muddy, I wouldn't fish it, but then I'm kinda spoiled....the water level looked like summer pool but the bait shop said it was above it....the center concrete dividers at the boat ramp, were out of the water and the first hinged floater was level with it.....hope this helps someone with some condition of the lake..... at least the part I saw....never went up past 36 bridge(north end)


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

Spillway ....This afternoon about 3pm spillway about 6" over walk. Water temp 42. About 25 fisherpeople but didn't see any fish.

Main Lake ... Off-color but fishable. 6" below summer pool. Water temp 46. Several boats out. Good news ... only 2 jet skis that I could see.


----------



## ccart58 (Mar 5, 2010)

just got home from the spillway we didnt catch anything but we saw a huge muskie caught on a 4in twister tail it was caught, pic, and released great job! lots of dead eyes laying in the rocks what a shame.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

boat fished yesterday, 44-41 water temp. 8 inch visibility.. caught 2 eyes, slim got one and I got one... nothing special... I wouldn't waste my time fishing above the dam.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I was up there on Saturday and picked up one out of the boat.....Slow...Just like I remember it when its 42degrees and muddy....


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Fished all weekend and this morning too. Had 2 saugeye hit on Sunday - one got off, the other was about 25", caught and released. 

This morning I hooked a muskie. You'd know, if you were there, because I was screaming and yelling about it, then screamed "AWWWWWWWWWWW" when it threw the hooks! 

Ah well. I'll keep casting


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Took a drive around Alum today. Saw the ramps are in at Galena and looked ike they are starting to put them in at Cheshire. Drove below the dam and watched about 20 fishermen. Only saw a 30"-35" musky caught and it was snagged. LOT of water comig out of the dam. Water was touching the stairs. Looked like the main lake was about 2-3 below normal. The water about Cheshire was dirty but didn't look to bad south of Cheshire.


----------



## adepinet (Jul 25, 2010)

I need some help here. I'm going to break in my new 621 ranger on Alum creek. What would be the best dock with the deepest water,ect. I'm not real familar with the area but I have a map to help. Any help would be great. Aaron


----------



## dfry16 (Mar 23, 2011)

i havent been on the lake yet, except to pull my duck blind.. but i did fish below the dam sunday and caught an ok eye, 21".. whats with all the dead saugeye up on the rocks? it looks like they are cut in half?


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

dfly16 that the fish that get spit out from the dam.


----------



## dfry16 (Mar 23, 2011)

thats what i figured, i saw someone pull a real nice crappie out of there the otherday too.. kinda suprised me


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

My buddy just called me and the water has been shut off below the dam. There is fisherman everywhere below the dam. It must be on fire.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

damn, I wish I was out there.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sure we will hear some good reports by tonight then. Good luck to all that make it down there while I'm stuck at work!


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

Ohio Ice said:


> My buddy just called me and the water has been shut off below the dam. There is fisherman everywhere below the dam. It must be on fire.


I was fishing for a couple hours this morning, and watched the water level drop as they reduced the flow. Water was at the bottom of the sidewalk when I left, about the time you posted your note.

Saw a few fish on stringers, but the action shut down when the sky cleared about mid morning. About 15-20 guys there when I left. Wonder what this coming cold spell will do when combined with the reduced flow?

andesangler


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

I was really wondering what the flow and height of the water might be if i go out tonight and definitely this weekend I just want the crappie really....maybe a saugeye


----------



## dfry16 (Mar 23, 2011)

i wish i didnt have to work over i would be out there, hopefully they wont have the place cleaned out before the weekend


----------



## hogjerker (Apr 8, 2008)

I figured they shut the water off. The creek at Morse and Sunbury was way down from yesterday. Not near normal flow yet, but close.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

adepinet said:


> I need some help here. I'm going to break in my new 621 ranger on Alum creek. What would be the best dock with the deepest water,ect. I'm not real familar with the area but I have a map to help. Any help would be great. Aaron


Aaron,
I'd probably opt to launch at main Marina ramp. deep water from their, south to the damn as well as up to the cheshire bridge and past that up to rt 36. Cheshire Rd ramp would be another option. wear your carharts..gonna be chilly!


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Aaron, you should be ok right now but be cautious within 40 yards of shore. Last year I took my boat out for the first time and hit something on the east side of the reservoir that tore my prop up. The water was probably a little lower than now but just a heads up.


----------



## adepinet (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for the help,guys


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

adepinet said:


> Thanks for the help,guys


My father owned a 621. Very nice ride and dry! You shouldn't have any problem with any of the launches on the south pool. However, I highly recommend not using cheshire if you are launching by yourself. Boat traffic and waves/wind make this a tough spot if you have to tie your boat up to the dock. My boat gained a few dings thanks to this launch ramp.


----------



## maxwebb (Jun 24, 2008)

for the gentleman asking about the best ramps. they all are good. i prefer the state park on the west side. friendlyier people. if you use the ramp above the dam go out between the bouys. very shallow to the right before the bouys. good luck and be safe.


----------

